# String & JOptionPane.showInputDialog



## prob12 (10. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

also die letzten Tipps hier waren echt super, nun hab ich aber ein neueres Problem. 
Gut, ich hab einen Auswahldialog erstellt mit der Hilfe von JoptionPane, dort kann eine Menge von Personen ausgewählt werden (2,3,4...), je nachdem, was gewählt wurde, wird jetzt ein JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte Namen des 1. Reisenden eingeben") ausgelöst. 
So und nun zum Problem, ich muss den Namen, der eingegeben wurde dann auf mein Panel packen und somit dann in meinem Frame sichtbar machen, aber leider funktioniert das so nicht wie es soll. 

Der Codeschnipsel dazu schaut so aus:

```
String options[] = {
    		      "2", "3", "4", "5", "6", "7", "8"};
    		    String spieler = (String) JOptionPane.showInputDialog( null,
    		              "Anzahl Spieler",
    		              "Neues Spiel",
    		              JOptionPane.QUESTION_MESSAGE,
    		              null, options,
    		              options[1] );
    		    System.out.println( spieler );
    		    if (spieler== "2")
    		    {
    		    	String input1 = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte Namen des 1. Reisenden eingeben");
    		    	String input2 = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte Namen des 2. Reisenden eingeben");
	
    		    	
    		    pnlcenter.add(input1); 
                    // hier bekomm ich schon den Fehler, "The method (String, Component) in                     // the type Container is not applicable for the arguements (String)"
    	            pnlcenter.repaint();
    	            pnlcenter.validate();
    	            input1.requestFocus(); 
                    // und hier ebenfalls, "The method requestFocus() undefined for the                             type String"
                    ...
```
Ich steh da mal wieder total auf dem Schlauch, und krieg das nicht gebacken kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Feb 2005)

Man kann Strings nicht einfach in ein Panel setzen. Dafür nimmt man Labels.


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Feb 2005)

1. Vergleicht man Strings mit equals
2. Musst du wahrscheinlich pnlcenter.setText nehmen (Edit: hör auf Wildcard  )
3. willst du wohl requestFocus auf pnlcenter ausführen
4. gibts da so was das nennt sich api: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/index.html


----------

